# QT font splatting!

## Peach

Ciao gente... non so cosa sia successo ma le mie applicazioni QT (considerate che sono sotto xfce) da un po' di ore hanno iniziato, di punto in bianco ad avere i font splattati (e sinceramente non saprei come definire la cosa)

screenshot

certo questo mi semplifica la vita dal punto di vista di privacy. però mi sembra un po' eccessivo...

----------

## riverdragon

Succede anche a me.

Sono su gnome ma ho installato le qt per qtcreator, e ogni tanto noto questo malfunzionamento, di solito capita quando ci si passa sopra con il mouse. Ridimensionando la finestra tutto torna a posto, però.

----------

## Apetrini

Scheda grafica Intel per caso?

Se ricordo bene c'è stato(un mesetto fa circa) qualcuno che ha avuto problemi.

Io sono un felice possessore di una nvidia 7600 e uso kde4 (da svn) per cui non sono sicuro che sia legato ai driver Intel.

Io non ho nessun problema.

----------

## riverdragon

Io ho una nvidia 7400.

----------

## Peach

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Io ho una nvidia 7400.

 

io una 6200go (mi pare si chiami così)

----------

## Apetrini

Anche i driver nvidia hanno un bug che manifesta comportamenti simili.

Provate a lanciare da utente

```

nvidia-settings -a GlyphCache=0

```

Date un occhio qui: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=130117&page=2

P.s. Io cmq sto usando i driver 180.44 e non ho per ora nessun problema.

----------

